# For Dick Monson



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This is the whitetail that got smacked by a vehicle at Center. It scored 170 I believe. The mule deer in the other post was shot by a young man at Killdeer. It measured 36". That's all I have now.


----------

